# اكبر مكتبة ترانيم وعظات وصلوات  لابونا يوسف اسعد قيثارة السماء



## shams_el_ber (19 نوفمبر 2006)

سلام ونعمة رب المجد مع جميعكم
الموقع دة فية اكبر قدر من الترانيم وعظات وصلوات ابونا المتنيح يوسف اسعد 
دة مع خاصية اني ممكن كل واحد فينا يشارك في رفع الحاجات اللي مش ههيلاقيها موجودة 
ياريت الكل يشارك +++
محتاج صلواتكم
++++++++++++++اذكرنا يابونا يوسف امام عرش النعمة ++++++++++++++:yaka: :yaka:


----------



## shams_el_ber (19 نوفمبر 2006)

معلش نسيت اح السايت سامحوني 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/1173542/5d0ae7af/sharing.html  +(تحت الانشاء)صلوات قداسات عظات ترانيم ابونا المتنيح يوسف اسعد+


----------



## oesi no (21 نوفمبر 2006)

بجد شغل جامد جدااااااا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## shams_el_ber (22 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا oesi_no 
علي كلمات  التشجيع  الحلوة دي لكن مفيش غيرك الي شفت الموضوع باين مع اني كنت متوقع هيعجبكوا 
علي العموم اذكرني في صلاتك


----------



## merry1956 (10 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييير على الموقع الجميل


----------



## بيترالخواجة (11 ديسمبر 2006)

عاوز ترنيمة غرقان فى حزنى 
ممكن تشفهالى
وعاوز صلات باكر لبولس ملاك


----------



## †جــــــــو† (11 ديسمبر 2006)

_روعه ربنا يعوضك

جــــو_


----------



## adel baket (11 ديسمبر 2006)

عايز اعرف تنزيل الترانيم


----------



## بيترالخواجة (11 ديسمبر 2006)

جميل ورائع
ممكن صلات باكر لبولس ملاك


----------



## shams_el_ber (24 ديسمبر 2006)

merry1956 قال:


> شكرا كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييير على الموقع الجميل



عفوا merry1956 دانا اللي اشكرك علي تشيجعك دة 
اذكرني في صلاتك 
+++++++++++++


----------



## shams_el_ber (24 ديسمبر 2006)

بيترالخواجة قال:


> عاوز ترنيمة غرقان فى حزنى
> ممكن تشفهالى
> وعاوز صلات باكر لبولس ملاك



شكرا يابيتر علي وجودك في الموضوع وبصراحة مش عارف اجيبها انا عندي صلات باكر لبولس ملاك كاست مش كمبيوتر سامحني بس اوعدك لما الاقي وقت يسمح هحاول اسجلها علي الكمبيوتر 
اذكرني في صلاتك 
++++++++++++++++


----------



## shams_el_ber (24 ديسمبر 2006)

†جــــــــو† قال:


> _روعه ربنا يعوضك
> 
> جــــو_



ميرسي جووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## shams_el_ber (24 ديسمبر 2006)

nazeradel قال:


> عايز اعرف تنزيل الترانيم



سلام المسيح  nazeradel
حضرتك عايز تعرف تنزل الترانيم ازاي 
1 -  اضغط علي السايت دة http://www.4shared.com/dir/1173542/5d0ae7af/sharing.html
2-  هيفتح صفحة فيها ترانيم وعظات وبرامج اختار اي ترنيمة منهم واضغط عليها 
3-  هيفتح صفحة تاني انزل تحت خالص اخر الصفحة هتلاقي كلمة download  اضغط عليها واحفظها في الجهاز 
وهكذا في كل الترانيم 
-   لو فية اي حاجة تاني ياريت تقولي وربنا يساعدني اقدر اساعدك 
++++++++++++++
اذكرني في صلاتك


----------



## adel baket (24 ديسمبر 2006)

:yaka: ايه الحلوه ده ياجو وبيتر:yaka:


----------



## adel baket (24 ديسمبر 2006)

:yaka: انا اشكرك ياشمس البار وارجو كك انت اذكرنى فى صلاتك:yaka:


----------



## Coptic Princess (20 سبتمبر 2007)

انا ضفت ترنيمه ربي يسوع الغالي

اتمني تنال اعجابكم

الرب يبارك حياتكم

†††​


----------



## a_y (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم وعظات وصلوات  لابونا يوسف اسعد قيثارة السماء*

عايزة ترانيم لابونا يوسف اسعد

مرسيييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## bob2007 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم وعظات وصلوات  لابونا يوسف اسعد قيثارة السماء*

من فضلكم عاوز ترانيم أطفال قديمة , فى ترنيمة نفسى فيها أسمها [كان مرة ولد صغير دايما مبسوط وفرحان ......) وربنا يعوضكم


----------



## ريهام عادل (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم وعظات وصلوات  لابونا يوسف اسعد قيثارة السماء*

السلام والنعمة...
أنا نفسي أنزل ترنيمة هي كنيسة ضامة ولادها زي ما باسمعها حلو في أغابي لكن مش عارفة إزاي ...ممكن تبعتوهالي إذا سمحتم
ختدمة الرب يسوع
ريهام


----------



## ريهام عادل (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم وعظات وصلوات  لابونا يوسف اسعد قيثارة السماء*

السلام والنعمة...
أنا نفسي أنزل ترنيمة هي كنيسة ضامة ولادها زي ما باسمعها حلو في أغابي لكن مش عارفة إزاي ...ممكن تبعتوهالي إذا سمحتم
خادمة الرب يسوع
ريهام


----------



## Coptic Princess (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*Re: رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم وعظات وصلوات  لابونا يوسف اسعد قيثارة السماء*



ريهام عادل قال:


> السلام والنعمة...
> أنا نفسي أنزل ترنيمة هي كنيسة ضامة ولادها زي ما باسمعها حلو في أغابي لكن مش عارفة إزاي ...ممكن تبعتوهالي إذا سمحتم
> خادمة الرب يسوع
> ريهام



سلام المسيح

ترنيمه هي كنيسه ضما اولادها موجوده في الفايل..انا عملت ليها ادد  امبارح...هي باسم Heia_Kenesa 

الرب يبارك حياتك​​


----------



## emad eisa (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم وعظات وصلوات  لابونا يوسف اسعد قيثارة السماء*



shams_el_ber قال:


> سلام ونعمة رب المجد مع جميعكم
> الموقع دة فية اكبر قدر من الترانيم وعظات وصلوات ابونا المتنيح يوسف اسعد
> دة مع خاصية اني ممكن كل واحد فينا يشارك في رفع الحاجات اللي مش ههيلاقيها موجودة
> ياريت الكل يشارك +++
> صللوليى


----------



## Meriamty (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم وعظات وصلوات  لابونا يوسف اسعد قيثارة السماء*



شكرااا ليك جدا  

الرب يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك 

​


----------

